# ford 1720 tires



## Carper (Nov 29, 2013)

Like to trade my turf tires and rims for lug tires and rims, anyone know how to go about doing this.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Could start on Craiglist or ebay,ask what your local tractor or tire dealer can do for you.


----------



## Carper (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks, never thought about ebay. Will they do trades or is it sale only?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

My dealer does trade depending..........
How much use on tires etc. etc.
Have you consider using tire chains?


----------



## Carper (Nov 29, 2013)

*1720 tires*

Tires dont have much wear at all on them there almost like new and the rims are like new, Thought about chains but dont know if they would do as good.


----------



## mikevt (Feb 21, 2014)

Did you find any lug tires? If not I might be interested in buying the turfs off of you depending on size, condition, and price.


----------

